
Zynga spent $1.37 million keeping Mark Pincus safe last year - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/games/zynga-spent-1-37-million-keeping-mark-pincus-safe-last-year-20120412/
======
benologist
Rewrite of
[http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1000142405270230381540457733...](http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303815404577333780367256296.html)

